# Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...



## Dok (5. Mai 2008)

Hier kann Diskutiert werden.


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Moin
Hab mal 'ne Frage zu den Neuerungen: 
diese Profilnachrichten, kann die jeder lesen oder ersetzten die die PN's ?

Gruß Chris


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

So wie ich das bis jetzt verstanden habe (hat aber nix zu sagen weil ich ja Computertrottel bin..) ist das zum direkten "1 zu 1 chatten", wenn jemand online ist..

Kann aber auch ganz anders sein ;-))


----------



## Mendener (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Moin,

was ich nicht so gut finde ist, das man bei der Bilderansicht (z.B. bei Raubfischfänge 2008) jetzt jedes Bild einzeln *Klicken* muss ... vorher konnte man immer die Bilder in der Bilderansicht weiter *Klicken* ... also wenn es mehrere Bilder gibt.

Oder irre ich mich da |kopfkrat

Gruß Mendener


----------



## Zanderlui (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

das mit den bildern habe ich auch schon festgestellt!!!ist etwas ungewohnt jetz!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So wie ich das bis jetzt verstanden habe (hat aber nix zu sagen weil ich ja Computertrottel bin..) ist das zum direkten "1 zu 1 chatten", wenn jemand online ist..
> 
> Kann aber auch ganz anders sein ;-))


 
irgendwo stand, das ganze könnte nur von Berechtigten Mitgliedern gelesen werden....wer sind in diesem Fall _Berechtigte_ #c alle Angemeldeten oder nur derjenige dem geschrieben wird ;+


----------



## Dok (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Profilnachrichten sind ein gegenstück zu den PM´s öffentliche Nachrichten die alle Mitglieder sehen können (keine Gäste).

Das die Bildanzeige jetzt so geändert wurde liegt darin das diese Funktion in vielen Systemen Probleme gemacht hat und man dieser erst lösen will. Das wird sich aber auch wieder ändern.


----------



## Mendener (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*



Dok schrieb:


> Das die Bildanzeige jetzt so geändert wurde liegt darin das diese Funktion in vielen Systemen Probleme gemacht hat und man dieser erst lösen will. Das wird sich aber auch wieder ändern.




Super #6


----------



## Blink* (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*



Dok schrieb:


> Profilnachrichten sind ein gegenstück zu den PM´s öffentliche Nachrichten die alle Mitglieder sehen können (keine Gäste) ...





Quasi wie Gästebucheinträge ?!


----------



## Dok (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Ja, so könnte man sagen.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*



Blink* schrieb:


> Quasi wie Gästebucheinträge ?!


 
100 Punkte für den Kandidaten


----------



## Blink* (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> 100 Punkte für den Kandidaten




Danke Danke #v

|rolleyes


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Das Update ist ein echter Fortschritt.
So Stück für Stück erkennt man die positiven Neuerungen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## schrauber78 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Aller Fortschritt in Ehren und ich find es auch gut, aber ICH WILL MEINEN BLINKENDEN BRIEFUMSCHLAG ZURÜCK :c:c .

Aber sonst ist alled schnieke


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Bist Du wirklich 29???
Briefumschläge????


----------



## Fishzilla (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Jetzt kann ich mir ja gar nicht mehr heimlich die Profile anzeigen lassen. Da steht dann mein Name.|uhoh:
Vorbei mit der Spionage....:q
Aber im großen und ganzen...schön, schön.


----------



## lille pojken (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Muss meinen Senf auch mal abgeben!!!

bin bis jetzt voll zufrieden,und die neuerungen gefallen mir sehr gut was da dann wohl im nächsten schritt noch alles kommt???

weiter so und danke!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Was ist eine moderierte IG? Was heißt, das Mitglieder freigeschaltet werden?

Heißt das das der Gründer Moderiert und Mitglieder sich sozusagen bewerben und dann eben freigeschaltet werden oder nicht?


----------



## Muschel-Michel (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

die Neuerungen sind ok#6 saubere Arbeit#6#6


gruss Micha


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Was ist eine moderierte IG? Was heißt, das Mitglieder freigeschaltet werden?
> 
> Heißt das das der Gründer Moderiert und Mitglieder sich sozusagen bewerben und dann eben freigeschaltet werden oder nicht?



Ganz genau Uli.
Ich gründe eine IG, Du klickst auf "beitreten" und ich muß Dir den Zugang freischalten.
Lesen kann wohl jeder aber schreiben geht nur mit Freischaltung.


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Dann gründe ich mal eine IG. Was meinst du, wie wäre es mit "Freunde des kultivierten Angelns" oder vielleicht noch besser mit "Freunde der Sonne." Ein kleiner netter Kreis in dem man über dit und dat plaudern kann.


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

"Freunde der Sonne" klingt ein wenig wie "Blumenkinder" 

Kultiviertes Angeln gefllt mir da schon besser  Ich trete auf jeden Fall bei #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

"Freunde der Sonne" sollte mehr eine Anspielung sein, dass wir, mal abgesehen von mir, es alle dicke hinter den Ohren haben. Ist mehr so eine Art ironischer Anspielung....


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*



sundvogel schrieb:


> "Freunde der Sonne" sollte mehr eine Anspielung sein, dass wir, mal abgesehen von mir, es alle dicke hinter den Ohren haben. Ist mehr so eine Art ironischer Anspielung....



Dann paßt das


----------



## Fischpaule (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Klasse Neuerungen #6, da habt ihr euch wirklich was gutes einfallen lassen....



Hab da gleich mal ne Frage, warum kann ich die Einträge in einer moderierten Interessengemeinschaft sehen, obwohl ich garnicht beigetreten bin ?

#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Ich denke weil sie eben nicht geschlossen ist. Kannst du schreiben? Vermutlich nicht oder?


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Schreiben is' nicht, hat man nur einen Button "Beitreten".


----------



## Fischpaule (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Nein schreiben kann ich nicht und das Bild vom "kultivierten" angeln :q sehe ich nur im Kleinformat....
Irgendwie macht das ganze doch aber keinen Sinn wenn alle mitlesen können, ich müsste die Möglichkeit haben als Moderator die Nachrichten freizuschalten oder aber auch nicht...
Die Funktion scheint es ja zu geben, nur irgendwie funzt das nicht.

#h


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Was für ne Funktion hast Du da noch? Ich hab die IG nicht gegründet, daß war Uli.
Uli, wie schauts aus, hast Du da die Möglichkeit Einzelne Beiträge freizuschalten?
Ich denke, Du hast auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeit Beiträge zu editieren oder zu löschen, das sollte sein als Gründer der IG... Ich möchte da jetzt keine Test-IG aufmachen, wäre ja nun nur verschwendeter Serverplatz


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Doch, ich finde das macht schon Sinn, weil sich ja jeder anmelden kann der was zu sagen hat. Du hast es ja auch geschrieben, das man etwas schreiben kann ohne das gleich die Moralkeule geschwungen wird oder dir erklärt wird das du ein Volldepp bist, weil deine Rolle 2,50 gekostet hat.


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Was für ne Funktion hast Du da noch? Ich hab die IG nicht gegründet, daß war Uli.
> Uli, wie schauts aus, hast Du da die Möglichkeit Einzelne Beiträge freizuschalten?
> Ich denke, Du hast auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeit Beiträge zu editieren oder zu löschen, das sollte sein als Gründer der IG... Ich möchte da jetzt keine Test-IG aufmachen, wäre ja nun nur verschwendeter Serverplatz


 
Ich versuche mal was von dir zu löschen. Also editieren sollte man da eigentlich nicht, das fände ich nicht ok.

Nee kann man nicht. Nur melden. Aber ich kann MGs löschen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

geht nix mit "freischalten" wie Fischpaule sagte?

Fischpaule: was meinst Du denn genau?


----------



## Fischpaule (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Was für ne Funktion hast Du da noch? Ich hab die IG nicht gegründet, daß war Uli.
> Uli, wie schauts aus, hast Du da die Möglichkeit Einzelne Beiträge freizuschalten?
> Ich denke, Du hast auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeit Beiträge zu editieren oder zu löschen, das sollte sein als Gründer der IG... Ich möchte da jetzt keine Test-IG aufmachen, wäre ja nun nur verschwendeter Serverplatz



Nachrichten löschen/freischalten/erneut freizuschalten - was auch immer damit gemeint ist|kopfkrat

ein editieren von fremden Beiträgen ist nicht möglich, nur eben das löschen - ob das funzt, möchte ich aber jetzt nicht ausprobieren


Ich würde es dennoch besser finden, wenn ich entscheiden kann ob "Nicht Mitgieder" mitlesen dürfen


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

das kannst Du doch schonbei den Blogs machen oder?


----------



## Fischpaule (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> geht nix mit "freischalten" wie Fischpaule sagte?
> 
> Fischpaule: was meinst Du denn genau?



Na ich hätte ja erwartet, das die Beiträge eigentlich nicht zu sehen sind und ich sie für die "Allgemeinheit" freischalten könnte, aber die Beiträge sind gleich zu sehen und die Freischaltfuktion hat irgendwie keinen Sinn oder funzt nur nicht |kopfkrat

..na es wird darüber sicher noch eine Auskunft von Doc. geben


----------



## Skorpion (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Mal wieder neue Möglichkeiten #6
Ein paar klicks hin und her und man wird sich an die Neuerungen schnell gewöhnen. Sicherlich nicht einfach für ältere Mitglieder die mit den PC`s oder dem Intertnet noch nicht so vertraut sind. Ich kenne welche die überhaupt froh sind, sich hier im AB "bewegen zu können" 

Die Sache mit den Profilnachrichten ist nicht schlecht. Ist wie ein Gästeeintrag. Frage dazu: muss ich den Gästeeintrag erst genehmigen?

Nur das mit den Bildern gefällt mir nicht so |bigeyes Das "einzeln anklicken" und wieder auf "x" kann man noch verschmertzen, aber das schwarze Layout drumherum macht keine gute Figur#d
Der Kontrast ist zu stark. Einfach zu Abstrakt.  Es sah vorher einfach besser aus.


----------



## Mendener (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Bei manchen Boardis steht ab und an mal ein "+" hinter dem Namen in der Liste mit den "zurzeit aktiven Benutzer"  ... wofür steht das |kopfkrat


----------



## Fischpaule (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*



Mendener schrieb:


> Bei manchen Boardis steht ab und an mal ein "+" hinter dem Namen in der Liste mit den "zurzeit aktiven Benutzer"  ... wofür steht das |kopfkrat




Na dann schau mal auf deine Kontaktliste und vergleich sie mit den Boardis mit dem +


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

@Fischpaule:
Du kannst die IG "geschlosen" eröffnen, dann geht nix ohne Einladung von Deiner Seite aus.


----------



## Mendener (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Na dann schau mal auf deine Kontaktliste und vergleich sie mit den Boardis mit dem +




Jo, das macht Sinn #6 .... Dank dir .... man hätte auch ein Spiel draus machen können ... "Was ist neu???" :q


----------



## Fischpaule (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> @Fischpaule:
> Du kannst die IG "geschlosen" eröffnen, dann geht nix ohne Einladung von Deiner Seite aus.




Auch das lesen nicht?, na dann wäre es eine Möglichkeit, die Anfragen können ja dann per PN kommen |thinkerg:


----------



## Fischpaule (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*



Mendener schrieb:


> man hätte auch ein Spiel draus machen können ... "Was ist neu???" :q




...die Sache ist allerdings schon etwas älter

#h


----------



## Mendener (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> ...die Sache ist allerdings schon etwas älter
> 
> #h




|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden


----------



## angler0815 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

ich halte nichts von der Funktion:
*Neueste Besucher *

insgesamt etwas überfrachtet aber sicher findet der ein oder andere gefallen an den ganzen Funktionen, für meinen Teil zuviel Spielerei.


----------



## Waagemann (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Ich hab mal eine Frage an euch!Hab vorhin in einem Thread geantwortet und zwei Bilder eingefügt,so wie "früher" das man die Bilder groß sieht direkt unter dem Text!Nun werden die Bilder nur als Links angezeigt!Ein anderer Member sieht die Bilder wie sonst auch immer!Habs mit Firefox und IE 7 ausprobiert geht beides nicht!Im Anhang ist ein Screenshot damit ihr wisst was ich meine!
Woran kann das liegen?

mfg daniel


----------



## angler0815 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

etwas gross die Namensanzeige wie ich finde.


----------



## angler0815 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*



Waagemann schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage an euch!Hab vorhin in einem Thread geantwortet und zwei Bilder eingefügt,so wie "früher" das man die Bilder groß sieht direkt unter dem Text!Nun werden die Bilder nur als Links angezeigt!Ein anderer Member sieht die Bilder wie sonst auch immer!Habs mit Firefox und IE 7 ausprobiert geht beides nicht!Im Anhang ist ein Screenshot damit ihr wisst was ich meine!
> Woran kann das liegen?
> 
> mfg daniel




ist das im Profil aktiviert?


----------



## Waagemann (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Aaahhhh besten Dank#6#6#6!Hab zwar meine Einstellungen überflogen aber das hab ich beim besten Willen nicht gesehen#q!DANKE!


----------



## taupo_tiger (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Auch das lesen nicht?, na dann wäre es eine Möglichkeit, die Anfragen können ja dann per PN kommen |thinkerg:


 
Hallo und guten Tag!

Ich hätte eine Frage an den Dok:

Ist es Absicht, daß auch geschlossene Benutzergruppen für alle eingeloggten Mitglieder lesbar sind, ist das eine falsche Einstellung des Gründers der Gruppe, oder ist das ein Bug?


----------



## Dok (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Ja ist es.
IG´s sind *keine* geschützten Privatforen! Offen oder geschlossen hat nur Auswirkungen auf den Beitritt zu einer IG!
Es ist nicht unser Ziel hier "dunkle Ecken" zu schaffen.
Ich hoffe auch das es sich von selbst versteht das auch in den IG´s und Alben unsere Boardregeln gelten!!!
Sollte es diesbezüglich zu Problemen kommen, werden wir uns Gedanken machen müssen ob wir diese Services in dieser Form weiter anbieten können.


----------



## taupo_tiger (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

thx 4 info


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Äh? Das stimmt doch so nicht ganz oder? Es gibt doch 3 Stufen.

Offen: Jeder kann lesen und schreiben

Moderiert: Jeder kann lesen, aber nur Mitglieder können schreiben

Geschlossen: Nur Mitglieder können lesen und schreiben.

Oder nicht?


----------



## taupo_tiger (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Äh? Das stimmt doch so nicht ganz oder? Es gibt doch 3 Stufen.
> 
> Offen: Jeder kann lesen und schreiben
> 
> ...


 

hallo!

alle können alles lesen, schau dir meinen screenshot an! (ich bin dort nicht dabei)


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Komisch, lass dir doch mal die Igs anzeigen. Bei mir sind 7 dabei, bei denen steht, dass nur berechtigte Mitglieder lesen können. Ich schließe nun mal "Freunde der Sonne" und du versuchst zu lesen. Ok?

So ist dicht, jetzt probiers mal...


----------



## Blink* (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

man kann alles lesen - nur die Bilder nicht vergrößert anschauen oder schreiben ...


----------



## taupo_tiger (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Komisch, lass dir doch mal die Igs anzeigen. Bei mir sind 7 dabei, bei denen steht, dass nur berechtigte Mitglieder lesen können. Ich schließe nun mal "Freunde der Sonne" und du versuchst zu lesen. Ok?
> 
> So ist dicht, jetzt probiers mal...


 

hallo,

dieser satz verschwindet, sobald dort wer was schreibt - der satz ist mißverständlich und steht nur bei solchen, wo noch null postings sind

guck deine geschlossene sonne


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Alles klar, das bedeutet, das man sich wohl doch nicht entspannt über Gewässer austauschen kann...


----------



## taupo_tiger (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Alles klar, das bedeutet, das man sich wohl doch nicht entspannt über Gewässer austauschen kann...


 
doooch! |supergri 

und bitte die stellen, wo die verlorenen kapitalen stehen besonders genau beschreiben, ich hab einen schlechten orientierungssinn


----------



## Fischpaule (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Alles klar, das bedeutet, das man sich wohl doch nicht entspannt über Gewässer austauschen kann...



So sehe ich das auch...
Und ich würde es auch nicht als dunkle Ecke bezeichnen wenn nicht-Mitglieder nicht lesen können denn die Mod`s können doch so oder so alles lesen und darauf zugreifen.

Ich verstehe also nicht ganz, warum dann überhaupt zwischen "modriert" und "geschlossen" unterschieden wird #c

#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Dann geben die "Ecken" keinen Sinn, denn ungestört miteinander reden, heißt für mich auch "geschlossenener Kreis" ... jetzt hat es nur die Funktion eines "schreibberechtigten Threads"


----------



## angler-jan (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Ich finde in meinem Profil nicht mehr die angegebenen Hobbys und Angelmethoden. Wurde das rausgenommen?


----------



## taupo_tiger (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Äh? Das stimmt doch so nicht ganz oder? Es gibt doch 3 Stufen.
> 
> Offen: Jeder kann lesen und schreiben
> 
> ...


 
hallo,

in meinen augen wäre sundvogels annahme die optimallösung.
auf bekannten auktionsplattformen wird in den gruppen genau das seit langem praktiziert.
dort wird allerdings auch der gründer in die pflicht genommen und ist für verstösse seiner mitglieder mitverantwortlich - ein logischer schritt, da die modcrew nicht tausende gruppen zeitnah kontrollieren kann - egal ob sie öffentlich sind oder privat.

ich sehe das auch nicht als dunkle ecken, sondern als eine zusätzliche bereicherung, die sich auf bekannten auktionsplattformen durchaus bewährt hat.

harmlosestes beispiel: urlaubspläne - wann mein haus 3 wochen lang unbewohnt ist, und wer noch aller am gleichen angeltrip mit ist, müßte nicht jeder lesen können.


nur meine ganz persönliche meinung


----------



## lale (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

mal ne andere frage:
wenn ich ein photoalbum zusammengebastelt habe, kann ich die photos in eine andere reihenfolge bringen?? |kopfkrat
mir bislang nicht gelungen.. 
danke im voraus,
lale#h


----------



## henningcl (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*



taupo_tiger schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> in meinen augen wäre sundvogels annahme die optimallösung.
> auf bekannten auktionsplattformen wird in den gruppen genau das seit langem praktiziert.
> ...



Moin

Nur so wie Sundvogel es geschrieben hat, macht es sinn.
Die IGs wo jeder lesen kann gibt es ja schon...
Z.B. Stammtische usw.
Ich würde mich gerne in einer IG austauschen, ohne das jeder mitliest.

Ich hoffe ihr probiert die Funktion mal.

Grüsse
Henning


----------



## Mr. Sprock (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*



henningcl schrieb:


> Ich würde mich gerne in einer IG austauschen, ohne das jeder mitliest.
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr probiert die Funktion mal.




Ich hoffe, dass es sowas hier niemals geben wird.
Die Geheimniskrämer können telefonieren, PNs verschicken, mailen, Briefe schreiben oder sich im Chat unterhalten.

Solche Unterforen ohne Zugriff für alle Mitglieder wären der Untergang eines jeden Forums.

Die Geheimniskrämer können sich auch ein eigenes Forum auf einer eigenen Seite einrichen.
Kostet fast nichts und interessiert keinen.


----------



## Fischpaule (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Solche Unterforen ohne Zugriff für alle Mitglieder wären der Untergang eines jeden Forums.



Was für ein Quatsch, das gibts schon in einige Foren, die super laufen...


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Warum ist meine Signatur komplett weg im günstig kaufen Board?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=127018


----------



## henningcl (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Hallo
wenn es so ist wie du schreibst sollte man es natürlich nicht machen.
Aber so macht es für mich keinen Sinn, da es quasi IG`s schon gibt, wie die Stammtische.
Der einzige Vorteil ist, das nicht jeder posten darf und dadurch der Thread "sauber" bleibt.

Grüsse
henning 




Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass es sowas hier niemals geben wird.
> Die Geheimniskrämer können telefonieren, PNs verschicken, mailen, Briefe schreiben oder sich im Chat unterhalten.
> 
> Solche Unterforen ohne Zugriff für alle Mitglieder wären der Untergang eines jeden Forums.
> ...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Hallo,

kann es sein, dass es die usermap nicht mehr gibt und man auch Mitglieder nicht mehr nach Wohnort suchen kann?
Ich bräuchte nämlich mal einen Kontakt nach Nähe Detmold.
Da ist es mir aufgefallen.

Danke


----------



## Skorpion (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Hi Dok & Co,

hier haben  sich Mittlerweile einige Fragen angesammelt, wäre schön wenn einiges beantwortet werden kann. 

Ich habe noch was gaaaanz dickes 
Wird irgendwann mal das Postfach vergrößert???
Ich habe schon irgendwann mal nachgefragt und kann mich schwach dran errinnern, dass Dok gesagt hat, es wird irgendwann mal mehr Platz für die Pn`s geben|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Eines nach dem anderen;-))
Wir sind ja auch noch am Providerumzug vorbereiten.
Die Map kommt auch erst wieder nach dem Umzug, genauso wie eine Vegrößerung des Postfaches und ähnliche serverlastige Dinge, da 1und1 ja nicht in der Lage ist dafür ne aktuelle Serversoftware zu bieten...


----------



## arno (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Moin!
Ich versteh nur Bahnhof und dann auch noch nen Sackbahnhof, eben so einer wo man nur in eine Richtung reinfahren und wegfahren kann!
Zum anderen, was ist das mit den ganzen Freundschaftsanfragen?
Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig, das es jetzt ein Forum im Forum gibt?
Krass, was man nicht noch alles überflüssiges erfinden kann!
Da gibts doch nen Chat zum Austoben, reicht das nicht?
Leute, den Mumpitz mache ich garantiert nicht mit, ich will ja auch noch mal zum Angeln kommen!


----------



## Blauzahn (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*



arno schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich versteh nur Bahnhof und dann auch noch nen Sackbahnhof, eben so einer wo man nur in eine Richtung reinfahren und wegfahren kann!
> Zum anderen, was ist das mit den ganzen Freundschaftsanfragen?
> Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig, das es jetzt ein Forum im Forum gibt?
> ...



Arno, 
ich finde die Foren im Forum recht gut, da man über die Große Plattform zueinander findet, und in den (tlw.geschlossenen Foren (wünschenswert)) in die Tiefe gehen kann...
und Arno, die Zeit zum Angeln sollte Dir dieses Board oder Forum nicht vergellen, dafür ist immernoch jeder selbst verantwortlich


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Mir gefällt die Möglichkeit Bilderalben auf sein Profil zu stellen(Hab ich gleich ausgiebig 
genutzt und 4 Alben erstellt) und dabei noch zu sehen,wer sich das Profil angeschaut hat.
Fehlen tut mir etwas,dass kleine rote Briefchen,welches einen auf eingegangene PN's aufmerksam machte.Die Zahl welche man jetzt sieht,sticht halt nicht gleich so ins Auge.
Mit dieser Freundschaftsfunktion,weiß ich eigentlich noch nicht recht was anzufangen.
Alles was ich dort machen kann,hab ich bisher mit PN gemacht!

Taxidermist


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Ich finde es nicht ok, dass man die Leute, die als Ghost unterwegs sind nicht im Profil abgebildet sieht. Muss man das auch verheimlichen?


----------



## arno (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Arno,
> ich finde die Foren im Forum recht gut, da man über die Große Plattform zueinander findet, und in den (tlw.geschlossenen Foren (wünschenswert)) in die Tiefe gehen kann...
> und Arno, die Zeit zum Angeln sollte Dir dieses Board oder Forum nicht vergellen, dafür ist immernoch jeder selbst verantwortlich


Jeder wie er meint und mag!#h


----------



## Jose (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

lieber Thomas,
dass ich das AB gut finde und mich darüber (und darauf) freue, muss ich wohl nich extra erwähnen. in den letzten monaten ärger ich mich aber immer öfter über das AB, liegt an meldungen wie "server überlastet" oder den ewigen ladezeiten, zu oft, so gegen mitternacht, reagiert das board überhaupt nicht (mehr).  ihr hattet ja geschrieben über diverse software-update-probleme und serverprobleme, die euer provider (1und1) angelastet wurden. ich denke, dass ihr da langsam mal ne entscheidung treffen solltet, gerade bei den zuwachsraten des boards. so, mit der fast allabendlichen nichtreaktion des servers könnte auch einem treuen ABler der nerv abhanden kommen, hier zu lesen und zu posten. da gibts doch lösungen!

oder fahrt ihr da gerade backups? dann verschiebt die doch auf zeiten am morgen, wo die boardler arbeiten oder gerade ans wasser ziehen, frühe morgenstunden also.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

Ich hab gerade 4 Freundschaftsanfragen offen, das macht mich sehr traurig! Nämlich, dass anscheinend 50546 Mitglieder nicht meine Freunde sein wollen :c :q

wofür sind die eigentlich - kann man das auch abschalten? Ich hab nämlich nichts zu verbergen, und jeden einzeln Freischalten/Ablehnen ist mir auch zu blöd, ebenso beschämt mich allerdings, die jetzt da unbeantwortet stehen zu lassen... Gibts ne Pauschalfreischaltung für alle? Die nehm ich dann.

Ansonsten möchte ich mit som mumpitz eigentlich nicht belästigt werden. (Wenn ich Freunde brauche, dann kauf ich mir welche  ) Danke!

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## arno (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade 4 Freundschaftsanfragen offen, das macht mich sehr traurig! Nämlich, dass anscheinend 50546 Mitglieder nicht meine Freunde sein wollen :c :q
> 
> wofür sind die eigentlich - kann man das auch abschalten? Ich hab nämlich nichts zu verbergen, und jeden einzeln Freischalten/Ablehnen ist mir auch zu blöd, ebenso beschämt mich allerdings, die jetzt da unbeantwortet stehen zu lassen... Gibts ne Pauschalfreischaltung für alle? Die nehm ich dann.
> 
> ...


Holger, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!#h


----------



## Jose (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Softwareupdate...*

hier gibts viele fragen aber wenig antworten - vor allem von moderatoren. schade


----------

